# Proble solving flowsheet



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 1, 2005)

A helping hand for the engineers whom might be watchin this


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

You don't know quite how useful that is for me!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, i think i do know! I see u laid ur hands on this one.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

Not my fault, honestly


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Damn funny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

that's brilliant........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

I have that hanging in my office....the flow sheet that is........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

I remember that one from years ago as well. Very handy when I worked in a depot facility!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 1, 2005)

That one must be everywhere. I've seen it in lots of places too. Funny.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

I could have hours of fun making up an RG_Lunatic flowchart


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I could have hours of fun making up an RG_Lunatic flowchart


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2005)

When in 11 Sqd. my dad knew an aircraft electrician (as he was) from Wolverhampton, called Norman. Norman was, as my dad puts, quite the foul mouthed sod and was extremely basic despite the fact that he was a technician. 
When writing out fault sheets, as you do, instead of writing technical terms and a technical description he would write such things as..."Altimeter, fuck-ed"...keep in mind this was an official form that would go into the MOD records. When quizzed about it he would say "Well, it's fuck-ed isn't it?" 

Another story from him was that an officer phoned up their bay to ask for someone, all my dad and the others heard from Norman was "Do you know who I am?....Well fuck off then!" when quizzed he informed everyone that it was some officer asking for someone and when he refused to reply the officer shouted "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?" to which Norman replied as mentioned before.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 1, 2005)

Some of the old timers I've worked with did things like that too, and almost always got away with it. Man, if I tried that I'd be hung. Especially nowadays with all of this politically correct crap.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

brilliant stories, and you should make a proper RG flow chart CC......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

I dont need too, FBJ summed it up in one


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I dont need too, FBJ summed it up in one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok I got bored and made one myself. Hope it makes sense!


----------



## trackend (Jun 2, 2005)

LOL Cheesy very good


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2005)

Alright guys, I am no fan of RG either, but can we leave this one alone. He's gone.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah I knew I was treading on eggshells. I just had to give it a go though


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay, but I think it is time to stop.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah agreed.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

You have to admit, evan, that was funny.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah it was.......


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 2, 2005)

Who's gone?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2005)

If you don't know, don't worry about it.


----------



## trackend (Jun 2, 2005)

I have Blitz, Ive gone to bed Good night all


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 2, 2005)

'Till the morrow then, tracks!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

annother day gone, annother year older.......

yes it's my 15th today.........

right that's two forums down, onto off tipic/misc.!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmm, hiding somethin??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

not even a happy birthday?? you people make me sick!!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Don't be a cranky Lanc. Over on the other side of the pnd, alot of people aren't up yet! Happy Birthday Lanc. 15, wow, that was a long time ago for me!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 3, 2005)

Well happy birthday lanc! 15! man, for me thats like euh, 6 years ago man. Gues how OLD i am. MAN i'm OLD. i'm six years OLDER than u and MAN i'm OLD!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Don't be a cranky Lanc. Over on the other side of the pnd, alot of people aren't up yet! Happy Birthday Lanc. 15, wow, that was a long time ago for me!



Long time ago for me too. Heck im almost 16 now


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Yoou're making me feel old now, and I'm only 19


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I don't _feel_ a day over 15. Does that count? 
Happy B-Day Lanc.


----------



## trackend (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy birthday to you
He luvs a bomber that once flew
With a tall boy in the bomb bay
And the Tirpitz in view.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)

JUST FOR YOU LANC!       :bday:


----------



## trackend (Jun 3, 2005)

Like it FBJ


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Well, I don't _feel_ a day over 15.




Just remember, you're only as old as the woman you feel


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

That's kind of pointless in my case, as she's the same age as me.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

For me it works, my wife is 9 years younger!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

Cradle robber.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm 13 years older than my wife!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

Sugar daddy. 

Kidding!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Sugar daddy.
> 
> Kidding!



WHASUP


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

The essence of slick, eh?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> The essence of slick, eh?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

hehe, Glad I'm not the only one FBJ!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> hehe, Glad I'm not the only one FBJ!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, it shows that we know what we're doing!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2005)

thans everyone!!


----------

